# Gasoline PROOF sealer.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I need a sealer/glue I can use on the bottom of the metal plate, that holds the sending unit and pump to hold the in-tank plastic connector so it doesn't move. Being inside the gasoline tank means it will always be subject to gasoline.

Any suggestions? 

This will be the fourth time I've had the bed off the truck. It was my luck to get the only year GM had this messed up arrangement.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Marine Tex.....Works great


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Marine Tex, JB Weld, and a few types of RTV will work
The first two are pretty much permanent since they harden, while RTV remains flexible


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Marine Tex says their stuff will deteriorate if constantly exposed to gasoline. I called Permatex and they said their Ultra Gray is impervious to gasoline. So Ultra Gray or Gray Ultra if I have it backwards is what I'll use.


----------



## tgp7799 (Dec 29, 2011)

Seal-All is good and not affected by gas or oil. Have repaired several gas tanks with it. Can be found at most hardware stores.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Beware ethanol. The alcohol disolves things gasoline does not. Like JBWeld, it becomes mushy in ethanol blended gasoline. Permatex ultra grey is certainly not gasoline proof in my experience.

I've had good results with seal-all myself.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

foxtrapper said:


> Beware ethanol. The alcohol disolves things gasoline does not. Like JBWeld, it becomes mushy in ethanol blended gasoline. Permatex ultra grey is certainly not gasoline proof in my experience.
> 
> I've had good results with seal-all myself.


Thanks! The tech at Permatex didn't say anything about alcohol. And the package doesn't state impervious to gasoline.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

DO NOT use RTV. Been there, done that, got the tee shirt. Seal All is available at Wally World and lots of other places and usually works. The Permatex stuff mentioned above is probably even better.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Darren

I read what you stated regarding the Marine Tex. I suggest that you do some searching on Google as to the results others have gotten using the MT and their reviews. I repaired a cast gas tank on a chainsaw as well as I repaired a stripped out jet in a carb on a Chevy. On a diesel tractor that had a rusted out saddle tank ( replacement costs quoted @ $600.) I made a major repair about 10 years ago and it is still holding. I own the tractor and it is still in frequent use.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, Agmantoo.


----------

